# Petit fours



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 23, 2005)

doea any1 know any good websites for petit fours.many thanx COOKINGONGAS


----------



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.baking911.com/cakes/petits_fours.htm


----------



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.baking911.com/cakes/petits_fours.htm


----------



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 23, 2005)

thanx


----------

